# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  θέλω αλλά δεν μπορώ

## panos19

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για ειδικός φρουρός στην Αθήνα θα τους πάνε και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω μόνος μου 
το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω στην πολιτική ζωή δεν έχω έτοιμη δουλειά
εσείς τι λέτε να κάνω? 3χρονια είναι υποχρεωτικά αν φύγω πληρώνω πρόστιμο

----------


## homebod

Μόνος σου λες ότι δεν μπορείς! Τί θέλεις να σου πούμε εμείς;

----------


## athinak1

Μια χαρά μπορείς!!!! Να το κάνεις!!! Η Αθήνα είναι πολύ ωραία!!! Δεν θα θες να φύγεις μετά!!!! Όλα στο χέρι σου είναι....φυσικά και μπορείς!!!!


> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για ειδικός φρουρός στην Αθήνα θα τους πάνε και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω μόνος μου 
> το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω στην πολιτική ζωή δεν έχω έτοιμη δουλειά
> εσείς τι λέτε να κάνω? 3χρονια είναι υποχρεωτικά αν φύγω πληρώνω πρόστιμο

----------


## panos19

δεν θα πάω για οποιαδήποτε δουλειά αλλά για ειδικός φρουρός που θα είσαι όλη μέρα στους δρόμους

----------


## believeInYourself

Αν η δουλειά αυτή σου αρέσει προχώρα μην το σκέφτεσαι.

Το αν θα τα καταφέρεις είναι διαφορετικό από το αν σου αρέσει η Αθήνα. Σκέψου αν σου αρέσει σαν ζωή. Ρώτα κάποιον της ηλικίας σου που μένει Αθήνα να σου πει για τις επιλογές που θα έχεις. Από κει και πέρα το αν θα τα καταφέρεις δεν έχει απάντηση. Εννοείται πως θα τα καταφέρεις. Ο άνθρωπος είναι έτσι φτιαγμένος ώστε να προσαρμόζεται.

Μπορείς να πας στην Αθήνα γεμάτος προσδοκίες και όνειρα. Ανάλογα με τη θέληση και τις δυνατότητες σου οι προσδοκίες σου θα εκπληρωθούν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο.

Μην κολλάς. Αν δεν έχεις επιλογές στο μέρος που μένεις προχώρα. Τρία χρόνια δεν είναι πολλά. Εξάλλου εκεί μπορεί να σου δωθούν νέες ευκαιρίες που δεν θα είχες ποτέ στον τόπο σου. Σημασία έχει να ξέρεις εσύ τι θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## panos19

δεν με παρακινουν και οι γονείς μου μου βάζουν φρένο σε ότι κάνω και επιλέγουν αυτή τι θα κάνω
δεν έχω κάποιον φίλο στην Αθήνα να μου πει
πρέπει να βρω σπίτι κλπ

----------


## believeInYourself

Η ζωή είναι δική σου, όχι των γονιών σου. Εσύ θα αποφασίσεις. Διαφορετικά θα έχεις να λες σε κάποια χρόνια πως δε σ' άφησαν να κάνεις το ένα, δε σ' άφησαν να κάνεις το άλλο κλπ. Ο χρόνος όμως δε γυρίζει πίσω.

Εσύ το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι για αρχή είναι λίγα χρήματα μέχρι να πληρωθείς από τη δουλειά σου.

Αν δε μπεις στο χορό δε θα χορέψεις...

----------


## panos19

> Η ζωή είναι δική σου, όχι των γονιών σου. Εσύ θα αποφασίσεις. Διαφορετικά θα έχεις να λες σε κάποια χρόνια πως δε σ' άφησαν να κάνεις το ένα, δε σ' άφησαν να κάνεις το άλλο κλπ. Ο χρόνος όμως δε γυρίζει πίσω.
> 
> Εσύ το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι για αρχή είναι λίγα χρήματα μέχρι να πληρωθείς από τη δουλειά σου.
> 
> Αν δε μπεις στο χορό δε θα χορέψεις...



ηδη εχω αρχησει και τα λεω
αλλα μου το χτυπανε επειδη δεν ηθελα να κατσω στον στρατο που εκανα θητεια

----------

